# ATV Rental



## GSW112 (Dec 7, 2012)

Does anyone know of a business or individual that rents out golf carts, bad boy buggies or something big enough to tow a flatbed trailer with people in it?? Random question, but I got a cool plan for Xmas eve in my neighborhood and need some help.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

United Rentals


----------



## GSW112 (Dec 7, 2012)

dbarham said:


> United Rentals


Awesome. Thank you!


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

The way this world is now . Check on your liability if some drunk falls off.


----------

